

How to Anonymize Everything You Do Online - relampago
http://www.wired.com/2014/06/be-anonymous-online/

======
uncoder0
Of course it is wired so naiveté is to be expected but all this article says
is use Tor and VM's. I'm not quite sure that is sufficient in this day and
age. Any user generated content posted using those systems is what will break
anonymity for most users... How they type, what they type, and when they type
it are just a few of the simple ways to fingerprint a user.

It is unwise to advise people on how to be anonymous as if it was as simple as
downloading a few software tools.

~~~
relampago
Can you direct me to a more thorough resource or are methods too cutting edge
to be discussed outside the corners of the internet?

